# Baby kitty



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Awwwww.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Baby is right. I can't even remember that phase for my two it's been so long.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

So sweet!!! I really miss having a kitty. One of my regrets is that we didn't get a kitten the same time we got our German Shepherd puppy. Would hate to try to introduce one now! Maybe after we get him used to the chickens lol


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

We have a kitten. We also have a blue healer/mountain curr mix puppy bout 10 mo. Old. He really, really wants to eat the kitty. I keep a baby gate at the doorway to the kitchen. The kitty can get thru. When she's had enough rough housing, she runs to the kitchen and takes a nap. So far it's working out ok.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah I found him outside wondering g, I'm guessing 3-4 weeks old have it on the bottle with kitten formula


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At least my two were old enough to be weaned when I found them on the road.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

it's very cute!


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

It's a boy I named Timber, he has a few teeth and is active so pretty easy to nurse


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

It does look like his eyes just opened... When does that happen?


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

He's so cute! Ours is a girl. Named her Tink. I stole her from the barn cats. Eventually, she will go to the vet. Can't do it right now tho. Don't mean to hijack the thread but does anyone know of a super cheap home remedy for sore eyes in a kitten? Every time I think to get a pic, I can't find her. She finds tiny places to hide and sleep.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

pinkmartin said:


> He's so cute! Ours is a girl. Named her Tink. I stole her from the barn cats. Eventually, she will go to the vet. Can't do it right now tho. Don't mean to hijack the thread but does anyone know of a super cheap home remedy for sore eyes in a kitten? Every time I think to get a pic, I can't find her. She finds tiny places to hide and sleep.


Can you describe the sore eyes?


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

It's common in kittens. Especially the feral cats around here. Its the feline equivalent to pink eye. They water and get gunky. She's great otherwise. We are just super broke right now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

cas, do you think the antibiotic eye ointment you can pick up at the feed store would work?


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Eye drops are a great antbiotic for cats but done use no more than 3,1 drop per eye is usually sufficient enough of visene,does it ha e a runy nose by chance?


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Doesn't really have a runny nose but does occasionally sneeze. The cats out at the barn are quite wild. Many have obvious defects from years and years of inbreeding. Its rare to find even a young kitten that doesn't try to rip your eyes out. This one is a sweety. Not sure how that happened. Most of the kittens don't make it through their first winter. This one seems healthy so far. I guess I'm hoping, a warm home and good food will give her a fighting chance. 

I have some clear eyes lubricating drops. I use them for my contacts. Will that hurt her? I also have multi purpose solution.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> cas, do you think the antibiotic eye ointment you can pick up at the feed store would work?


It might work, and it sure won't hurt.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I put some in her eyes. She wasn't happy, but it did help un gunk them.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

pinkmartin said:


> I put some in her eyes. She wasn't happy, but it did help un gunk them.


If she doesn't get better with the ointment, let me know and I'll see if I can mail you some antibiotics for her. To do that, I will need to know her weight.

Disclaimer:
I am not a vet, nor do I have any medical training!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you! I'll give her a few days and see how she does. How many times a day should I put drops in?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

pinkmartin said:


> Thank you! I'll give her a few days and see how she does. How many times a day should I put drops in?


What type of drops are they? Probably at least twice, maybe up to four times? Let me know what they are and I'll see what my books says.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Clear eyes lubricating drops for contacts. Usually "for contacts" means they are more gentle.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

pinkmartin said:


> Clear eyes lubricating drops for contacts. Usually "for contacts" means they are more gentle.


So no medication in them?


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

The multi purpose solution I have is also safe directly in the eye and doubles as disinfecting solution. Maybe that would work better?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I thought you were using antibiotic drops. The book I have has directions for medications, but not for stuff like lubricating drops.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't have any. Which I should since I had pink eye a while back. Don't know what happened to the drops


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Oops. I screwed up


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Read this: http://animaleyecare.net/diseases/conjunctivitis/


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Why can't it ever be simple? Or cheap? This is frustrating.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Just wat pout for upper respiratory virus.... I only heard of using visene so not sure if the other is dangerous,keeping it the kitten warm will help


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Darn auto correct


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

How is Timber doing?


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Pretty good finally got him to use the litter box


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

He's so cute! Good he's using the box, 'cause stimlating them to go is not a pleasant task, lol.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh I know what you man haha yuk lol it started to eat some soft food but right now the bottle is it's main source for food intake


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

I got new kitty pictures


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

It looks very happy!


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't want to sound like a know-it-all here,..but you guys should really check out Colloidal Silver......it can be made at home for pennies on the dollar...it Is a A+ anti-bacterial solution that has been used for nearly 1000 years to treat infections and to sterilize kitchen ware and medical instruments.
Here at home we use it as a "GREEN" technological treatment for problems at the homestead...truth is....its always been green!!!! Dont throw money at the Big Pharmaceutical companies....they have a vested interest in keeping sickness and virus/bacteria alive and well. Truly they are not your friend!....MONEY and death is their only love....
Love your animals with the natural cures our CREATOR placed on this earth to aide and help us have long and prosperous lives..

A cotton ball with some silver water...use it every morning to wipe kitty's eye buggers away!!!!......do it and see the amazing results...you will thank your maker and kitty will love you for it.

Go look up http://colloidalsilverhowto.com/default.html....... I have no vested interest in this guys company....but I have and do use his products to make my own.......Folks..this stuff works and I would **** you not!!!!


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Colloidal silver is easy to make yourself I have heard too


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

How is the kitten doing?


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Really good,he's eating more and very playful, he's found out how to climb into my bed lol


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Buckeye209 said:


> Colloidal silver is easy to make yourself I have heard too


Buckeye..yup...We been making now for 5 years.....its so economical and it really does work. According to science and past Physicians experiences from as far back as the 1200'ad. up thru the 1920-30's , it seemingly only targets the "BAD GUYS" it appears to look over beneficial gut flora and attack only harmful bacterium. Hmmm,...intelligent design maybe? At any rate,.. CS was used extensively thruought the known world up untill the early part of the 20th century when the Tavistock/Rockerfella money bought out the AMA as it was known then and established what we have today....a pharmacutical industry of managed death....NOT HEALTH.

I'm old enough to remember my grand maw having fresh milk and cream delivered to thew house from the dairy.....the "milk man" left it in a metal box with a lid to cover it,..beside the back steps to the house,....it was never homoginesed or refrigerated..(ahhh..thats another story..maybe for another time then).....when it was brought in one or the uncles or my dad even,.would drop a "real" silver dollar into it and the pitcher was set out on the cabniet counter....we didn't chill our milk back then.....and nobody got sick from it!.

Y'all can read lots on the internet about the "silver man" and such,..but be aware this guy drank like two water glasses of it a day for years....what a dumba*s........Search and see about how ancient civilizations used silver plates and utensils....also check out the meaning of the European "BLUE-BLOODS during the time of the plagues of the dark ages....see how they protected and fought off infections and illnesses.

Now I'm, not a spokes man or salesman for anybody.....i'm a CS maker and user......I believe in it and have ultimate proof it works....there may come a time when that's all we will have to fight whatever it is that's coming down the PIKE in our near future. if economies do crash...does anyone really think the BIG PHARMa's will supply us little guys?? ??

Ok.....time to collect eggs


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

That's good to know, I know it's used also to make demonized seeds from specific medicinal plants as well


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Femonized not demonized lol


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Buckeye209 said:


> That's good to know, I know it's used also to make demonized seeds from specific medicinal plants as well


that I did not know....but those med. plants are supposedly excellent cancer fighters when they are reduced to tinctures and oil extracts....works very similar to apricot seeds


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Buckeye I like this thread .
We have a new addition also. A kitty about 6 weeks old now.

A neighbor of mine was in town 2 weeks ago and pulling up at a stop light beside a carwash he noticed a very small kitten walking out onto the road.......he got out and grabbed the poor fella....brought him to my wife. 
He was in bad shape!!...very dehydrated and his paws were burnt and raw from the 100* asphalt. He was so small he would fit in your palm. I told my wife it would be a miracle if it survived the night. I went and got some infant formula and she fed it with a dropper to the little guy. 

The next morning we took it to the vet and they said it was barley 3 weeks old and would have died in a hour or so more had we not rescued it.
He gave it a good check over and said to feed it with kitten formula every 3 hours, and due to the dehydration the little fellas digest system had shut down.......he could not pee or poop on his own.....the wife had to massage his tummy each feeding time to try and stimulate his system.

Now its 3 weeks later and he is double the size and eats like a little horse,.....goes berserk and runs the house climbing the walls and such like a normal kitten now. It is amazing to see and know this is the same little near death creature from just a couple weeks ago.
We have him a good teacher...a 2 year old neutered TOM as a playmate......if I can figure out this pic posting thing I will post a few shots of him and the Big Cat playing.




ps I now remember why I posted here anyway.......the little guys eyes were swollen and matted shut.....we used the CS with cotton balls several times a day for the first cpl days....his eyes look good now.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah this is a great forum so many good threads,ah yes I think there are so many good medinal meds that. Can help the terminally ill there are even specific ones bred with high cbd that is supposed to work great, that's an amazing story about the little kitten you guys have, I know they sell CS with different strengths of ppm


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

What we make works out to about 20ppm........it depends on how long you run the setup. I power mine with a 27volt supply to two .999 silver rods in a quart jar of distilled water and use a small aquarium air pump to keep the water agitated....I set the kitchen timer for 1 hour and let it run.....thats for internal use....... For topical,..I run it for 1 and 1/2 to two hours to give a much stronger dose. That strong dose will be amber colored.....I check my weaker solution with a laser pen light.. Shine it thru the side of the jar in a dimly lit room..you should just be able to see a steady red stream all the way thru when looking down into the jar.. that works out to between 10 and 20 ppm depending on how solid the red stream looks.
The stuff is very easy to make...and quick.

Ok found some pics of that kitten and his bigger buddy....let me see if I can post them here.....



Cant find the first pics when we got him.....these are from a few days ago......

The Big cat is the tom I mentioned......he smiles like that when he sleeps


----------

